# مــاهــى الحـــيــاة



## ماجو2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

قال الرب يسوع
"أتيت لتكون لهم حياة ، وليكون لهم أفضل "
لكن هل الحياة كما قال عنها 
هل بحثنا عن الحياة كمن يبحث عن قطة سوداء فى غرفة مظلمة؟؟
هل الحياة مسرحية ندخل اليها بعد أن تبدأ ونخرج منها قبل أن تنتهى ؟؟
هل هى قوة مخلوطة بالضعف ؟
ربيع فى قلبة الخريف !
سعادة ممتزجة بالدموع...
ونهار يعقبه ليل .
يقول الكتاب المقدس :
فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ...
فيه ؟ نعم فيه ، فى الله
الله هو نبع الحياة ،
لذا دعنا نرفع عيوننا نحو الله القدوس ، الأب الحنون
ونقول له
أمسك يا رب أيدينا لبر الأمان
أمــــــــيـــــــن
صلو من أجل ضعفى​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (4 يونيو 2010)

موضعك حلو اوووووووووى
مرسي ليكى
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ماجو2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

منال بنت العدرا قال:


> موضعك حلو اوووووووووى
> مرسي ليكى
> يسوع يباركك


 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك
            :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2010)

*

موضوع رائع  وقيم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ماجو
ميررررررسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كرسماس (11 يونيو 2010)

الحياة ان لم تكن منطلقة نحو هدف معين فهى فى طريقها للموت


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااا

شكراا


يقول الكتاب المقدس :
فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ...​


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *موضوع رائع وقيم*
> 
> *شكرااااا جزيلا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


 ميرسى لمرورك الرائع


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا ماجو
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 ميرسى جدآ 
الرب يكون معك


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> يقول الكتاب المقدس :
> 
> فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ...​


 ميرسى لمرورك الرائع
الرب يعوض تعب حضرتك


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يونيو 2010)

كرسماس قال:


> الحياة ان لم تكن منطلقة نحو هدف معين فهى فى طريقها للموت


 ميرس لمرورك الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## govany shenoda (9 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع حلوه اوي اوي
ميرسي ماجو 
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ماجو2010 (15 يناير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> موضوع حلوه اوي اوي
> ميرسي ماجو
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


 

ميرسى جوفانى مرورك 

ربنا ينور ويفرح قلبك


----------



## elamer1000 (15 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ربنا يباركك*​
> 
> 
> *+++*​


 
ميرسى لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماجو2010 (16 فبراير 2011)

قال الرب يسوع

"أتيت لتكون لهم حياة ، وليكون لهم أفضل "
لكن هل الحياة كما قال عنها 
هل بحثنا عن الحياة كمن يبحث عن قطة سوداء فى غرفة مظلمة؟؟
هل الحياة مسرحية ندخل اليها بعد أن تبدأ ونخرج منها قبل أن تنتهى ؟؟
هل هى قوة مخلوطة بالضعف ؟
ربيع فى قلبة الخريف !
سعادة ممتزجة بالدموع...
ونهار يعقبه ليل .
يقول الكتاب المقدس :
فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس ...
فيه ؟ نعم فيه ، فى الله
الله هو نبع الحياة ،
لذا دعنا نرفع عيوننا نحو الله القدوس ، الأب الحنون
ونقول له
أمسك يا رب أيدينا لبر الأمان
أمــــــــيـــــــن

صلو من أجل ضعفى​[/QUOTE]


----------

